# [TAJIMA Embroidery] whenever we resize an image even 20% it seems to get bunched up - any tips?



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

we have a tajima at work, whenever we resize an image even 20% it is not stitching out right, its getting bunched up, what are we doing wrong, tried to call pulse but that got us no where please help
sue


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Whenever you increase or decrease an image that has been previously digitized for a certain size you must have it digitized again. 

If you had it professionally digitized, send it back to them and let them know you want to increase it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  :: ​


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe it was a dakota collection that we pay for every month and we were decreasing the size, does the same apply to decreasing?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Sue, when you deal with an expanded(machine file) the only info there is stitches. If you reduce the size.. you make things more dense. Increase the size, and you will create more space between the stitches (less coverage). Some software has what is called stitch processing where-by if you adjust the dimentions, the software can make the adjustments by adjusting the amount of stitches. If you simpily "just resize" from a mechanical standpoint you will not get a good sewout. I would look through the manual on your software and look for resizing expanded designs or stitch processing to see if that is included in your level of software. Even with stitch processing, the software will no nessesarily know if a satin will need to be a running stitch or vis-versa, so you kind of have to understand the process to get good results.


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

wow you would think that with a 3000.00 software program it might help you, guess we will have to play wiht it somemore
thanks


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

keetch said:


> wow you would think that with a 3000.00 software program it might help you, guess we will have to play wiht it somemore
> thanks


 Sue, Part of that money is probably for training as well. 3k is pretty cheap as far as digitizing software is concerned and I can guarantee you that there is cheaper software that does include "stitch processing", so it's probably "in there" you just need to learn and understand the right levers to pull. There is probably some mention in the manual or in window help files or you could find a training forum specifically for your software.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have Dakota and most designs won't take a 20% resize well. You can reduce the density when resizing (Embird has that option) and *sometimes* get away with a large resize.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have E09 (Embroidery Office 9) with digitizing and whenever you increase you must make the necessary adjustments. Kinda of like when you take a photo at a particular size if you blow it up with out changing the dpi or any of the components its not going to look as well as it when it was the original size. 

If you ever notice embroidery files by come in sizes, its not because they want you to spend more cause it does more its because the files were adjusted to correct size so you don't have to worry about what you are going through. 

You may be able to get a hold of someone at Dakota to increase your file but its proly not going to be free. 
Also, with Dakota if I am not mistaken you are not suppose to alter the files otherwise you are going against the purpose of the files that you purchased or received for free. 

Many of those designs are copyrighted or trademarked and are not supposed be altered in any way. Please look into that before you have someone change it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know what level of Pulse you're using but I also use Pulse and have gotten better results when resizing in small increments. For example, if I want to resize a design by as much as possible (20% at the most) I'll decrease the design by 5% four times.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I have 2009 Pulse and make adjustments in my user settings when importing a CND file. Go to user settings, melco condensed tab, change fill angle to use angle of first line, my default density is 4.0pt. 
I find that when there is bunching it is because of a density issue. Choose a segment and see what the density is.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If it is a dst file resizing will not alter the stitches. You can do up to 10% either way but after that forget about it. 

One way to tell is the look at the stitch count, highlight everything and resize it. If the stitch count stays the same it cannot be resized. If it changes in the direction you are going (you increase to 200% and your stitch count goes from 5000 to 10,000) then you can resize but you may need to make alterations.


----------

